# K-50-cable reccomendations?



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Picked up a K-fitty for 300 at the swap. No tail/handle but 7 sections of ridge cable in a basket. 
Is there IC cable for this thing? 
So far-I've replaced the cord got a tail, cutters and a drum for less than 200. Got a handle for 20$ from Craigin hardware in Chicago
Ed the manager sells eel everything. And fixes cameras/tools. Coleman is good but I live 45 minutes closer. He said hell yes I have a handle-here's a drop head-here's a cutter set. 500 invested. ??? Maybe I just like to watch money burn. Maybe I'll use it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a K-50. Bought it new. 

I have:

{75'} of 5/8" fairly flexible cable, (for 1 11/2"-2" drain lines)
{60'} of 5/8" stiff cable, (for 2"-3" drain lines)
{25'} of 5/16" inner core (for 1 1/4" drain lines, ie: set K-50 up on lav top}


I'm thinking that Ridgid doesn't make any innercore 5/8". But maybe some other manufacturer does.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you look closely, you can see that even though both cables side by side are both 5/8" OD, one has a thicker wire making it stiffer. The stiffer cable is used for larger drain lines, per Ridgid, and the less stiff, more flexible 5/8" cable is for smaller lines, per Ridgid, since it will take bends easier.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

We used it today! Spend yesterday getting the handle spring on. let's never do that again. 
We rodded two tubs(nice easy pvc traps though) a kitchen sinkline 50'
And an outdoor area drain with mortar in it. Worked! Nice cutters tommy. That's on my list for grease lines for sure now.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> We used it today! Spend yesterday getting the handle spring on. let's never do that again.
> We rodded two tubs(nice easy pvc traps though) a kitchen sinkline 50'
> And an outdoor area drain with mortar in it. Worked! Nice cutters tommy. *That's on my list for grease lines for sure now*.
















Exactly, it is not for a main line, but it is great for secondary lines inside a home in a residential application.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Tommy, excellent idea for the cables. I will be investing in an oil catch pan:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Tommy, excellent idea for the cables. I will be investing in an oil catch pan:thumbsup:















I use the oil pan to store the cable so that I can oil it easily. I will add the Ridgid cable oil once in a while in the black container and swish it around to keep the cables oiled up. Then just pour it out the spout back into a container.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Like I said, having a K-50 is a great indoor machine for a residential application. It is not bulky or heavy. It is my go-to machine for kitchen sink stoppages. And having {2} different temper 5/8" cables plus the inner core {IC} 5/16" gives me good flexibility. You'll like it Kole ecke, and a tip: get a drop head auger head for the 5/8" cable. You will want to have that.

I use the K-60 with the 7/8" for main lines. I never see any sewers larger than 4" so my K-60 is adequate for that particular application.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I just hate the pain it is on a k-60 to deploy the cable. I'd much rather have a drum next to me then 15" of 7/8 cable making a mess. You can use the tube but it's even more of a pain to feed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> I just hate the pain it is on a k-60 to deploy the cable. I'd much rather have a drum next to me then 15" of 7/8 cable making a mess. You can use the tube but it's even more of a pain to feed.

















Agreed. When the sweat is pouring off of my face and I'm struggling to hand feed 75' of cable, I think of you guys with their drum machines.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

Awesome. Used a k-50, K-75 w/ 7/8 "and k-1500 w/1-1/4" cable for years.
The big one is a back breaker when you have 180ft out. I haven't run into to many guys around here that use them


----------

